# Windows XP SP3



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, XP Service Pack 3 has been released,... I've updated 3 rigs so far. No problems yet. Is everyone else doing OK? raying:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

So far OK for me on my one XP rig.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Put it on two machines at work and so far so good. :bigsmile:
Did find one incompatibility though. If a machine is backed up with file transfer wizard sp2 it will not transfer to an sp3 machine. Not a huge issue as I back up manually most of th time but something to look out for. 

Matt


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Think I'll get it on the other two this weekend,... I have not seen any issues with my stuff,.... almost a first for me and MS :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have it on a laptop for the last 2 days. No problems so far.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I had to use Norton Ghost to restore my computer. I installed XP Service Pack 3 and it caused the computer to enlessly reboot (without loading Windows). Others have also reported the same issue on various forums. I guess I'll wait for a while before "upgrading".


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I've been using it since it has been released and no problems at all.

Bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Finally got it on my K6-2/500, five of six are running it just fine :clap:


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I installed sp3 on a new pc before installing msn live messenger, which I had to find a work around because the popup blocking wouldn't allow the installer to start, otherwise, no problems so far.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Installed it on two PC's this weekend and had no issues with the update. One was a Gateway laptop and the other was a Dell tower. All seems fine so far.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

On some computers it may cause the computer to install other MS products without giving you any of the usual options such as what components do you want.


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

Loaded SP3 on 3 machines and it KILLED one of them. Not immediately but after a few random reboots. Couldn't even get a bios beep out of it but luckily I found the "flash drive /PS2 K&M" trick to get it to boot and uninstalled SP3. Everything fine now.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

SP3 works fine on my laptop, but for some reason stops my girls laptop from being able to access any sort of windows update (a common enough problem). I looked over the web and tried _every_ available fix from the MS offered one to random users fixes and nothing so I just restored her computer back to sp2 and am waiting.


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

On the machine that died I got a message from MS saying that due to significant hardware changes I needed to reactivate. I hadn't changed anything! It croaked shortly after activation.


----------

